

Best Hosting Service for new developer? - jfaucett

Hey guys, I've finally gotten enough clients to become a full time developer and I'm really looking for a solid hosting service - price isn't that important - I really just want a "linux machine" that allows me maximum freedom ( ie. to install imageMagick, newest versions of PHP, mongoDB, v8, node.js, etc ). Thanks in advance!
======
ra
linode or slicehost - both are good value, nice to deal with and historically
very reliable.

Also, there is prgmr - but it's really designed for people who would rather
fix their own problems instead of get help from a hosting company.

------
hrasm
linode.com

